# Stihl 020 vs the MS 200T



## TheGrasshopper (Jul 22, 2006)

What are the key differences/improvements from the 020T vs the MS 200T? I can see the gas and oil caps are different on the 200T, but are there any big design/balance/engine/durability improvements from the 2 generations?


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 22, 2006)

I have no honest idea, but you would get more correct answers (I believe) on the chainsaw forum.
Andy


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 22, 2006)

The carbs are different, at least the 020T I had was, the 020T I had only had a low speed adjustment, darn thing never did run right either. the MS's have a high and low speed adjustment, much better than the 020T, other than that they are the same saw.

Larry


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 23, 2006)

As Larry said, they are nearly the same saw. So much so that the last time I checked, there was no MS200T service manual available. Only an 020 manual, which my dealer still uses.

The handles and ergonomics are different though.

Jeff


----------



## John464 (Jul 23, 2006)

the newer style gas and oil caps, plus what has already been mentioned above


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 23, 2006)

Ya know, after sitting here tying some flies (and after a beer or six) I remembered that I had an 020AVP for a short time that I rebuilt and sold again. The filtration was different than on the 200T. On the 020AVP, the filter was on the side of the saw, vice on the rear of the hanle as on the 200T. Regardless of the AVP being a rear-handled saw, the 020's handle doesn't allow for filter either, and they share the same housing, so add filtration to the differences.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 24, 2006)

can't stand the gas/oil caps on the ms. They sometimes act like they are on tight and then jump off at the most inopportune times


----------



## lumberjach (Jul 24, 2006)

The 200T is slightly lighter also. They make it sound like convienience. I say they are buildin em cheaper. If you dont believe me drop one out of a tree some time and then replace the gas tank Dont get me wrong though I love my 200T.


----------



## kkottemann (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, the oil and gas caps just plain suck!! I love the saw, but everytime i get a new groundsman i have to spent TIME explaining how to check if the caps are on correctly. Same on the MS 440. I really hate the caps.


----------

